#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > درخواست: در خواست درایور وبکم

## aslam0111

سلام مدیران من لبتاپ دل d420 دارم از دوستم گرفتم الان مشکل اینو دارم همه درایور نصب فقط مال وبکم نصب نمیشه در ضمن ویندوز سون7 نصب کردم یه چیزی دیگه وبکم  دستی نصب کردن دسته خوده صاخبش بالا ال سی دی جاه سازی کرده اول کار میکرد وبکمش الان ویندوز عوض کردم ویب نمیده ممنون میشم دوستان کمکم کنه خواهش در این مورد کمک کنه متشکرم از سایت خوبتون

----------

*imanfc*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام 
این طور که فهمیدم یعنی شما درایورش رو دارید ولی نمیتونید نصبش کنید ؟
بعد با چه برنامه تست کردی که وب نمیده ؟
و در اخر تو داریو سولیشن حتما پیداش میکنی 
http://soft98.ir/software/drivers/11...-Solution.html

----------

*imanfc*,*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

اگر درایور رو دارید که توضیح دادن.. اگر نه هم میتونید پکیجی که لینک دادن همکارم رو دانلود کنید و هم می تونید مدل دقیق لپ تاپ و بدید که من لینک درایور خودش و بدم ....

----------

*aslam0111*,*imanfc*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## aslam0111

سلام با سپاس منظورم خوده وبکم طرف خودش نصب کرده  بالا ال سی دی جاه سازی یعنی وبکم کوچک نصب کرده خوده فابریک نداره من داریور پک نصب کردم همه چیز نصب شده به غیر وبکم

----------


## aslam0111

سلام ببخشید مدل لب تاپ اینه  *Dell* Latitude D420

----------


## Yek.Doost

اها
پس لپ تاپ وبکم نداره
وبکم براش گرفتید و سی دیش رو ندارید 
خب پس باید مدل وبکم رو بنویسید  ببینم میتونم برات سرچ کنم

----------


## aslam0111

سلام دوست عزیز منظورم خوده وبکم روی لب تاب  نصب کرده یک وبکم کوچک

----------


## Yek.Doost

یکم گیج شدم
منظورتون از وبکم رو بیرون نصب کرده چیه
این وبکم رو از کجا اورده
حتما مودلی داره اون رو بنویس

----------


## aslam0111

سلام دوست عزیز منظور من یک وبکم کوچک لب تاپ بالا نصب کرده سیم کشی کرده داخل لبتاپ جای یواس پی کنار ال سی دی جاه سازی کرده عکسش قرار میدم

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز شما از یک طرف میگید این لپ تاپ وب کم نداشته خودش بالا وصل کرده... پس یعنی این وب کم مال این لپ تاپ نیست و تا مدلش و ندونیم نمیتونیم بهتون درایورش رو بدیم.
از یک طرف میگید وب کم خود لپ تاپ هست ولی بالا نصب کرده. یعنی منظورتون اینه که از جای اصلیش جا به جا کرده و جای دیگه نصبش کرده؟ اگر اینطوره باید با درایورهای خود لپ تاپ وصل بشه و اگر نمیشه یعنی سیم کشی یا اتصالات و ... خراب هست و مشکل داره.

اصلا تو دیوایس منیجر وب کم شناسایی میشه؟؟

عکس فایده نداره شما فقط مشخص کنید این وب کم از جایی آورده شده یا مربوط به خود لپ تاپ بوده و جا به جا شده...

----------

*aslam0111*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## aslam0111

سلام من تو سایت دل رفتم مشخصات این لب تاپ وبکم نداشت یه تعمیر کار نصب  مدلش *Dell*  Latitude D420 هر سایت نگاه کردم نبود 
عکس من گذاشتم این وبکم داره  اول کار میکرد ویندوز عوض کردم کار نکرد وبکمش درایور پک همه چیز شناسایی  کرده به غیر وبکم  نصب نشد ممنون میشم دوستان کمکم کنید

----------

*aisam*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## aslam0111

دوستان منظورم این ال تاپ از پاکستان برام اوردن وبکم کار میکرد وب میدادم از یاهو تنظمیات هم نگاه میکردم کار میکرد ولی بعش ویندوز عوض میکردم دیگه کار نمیکنه وبکم در وبسایت نگاه کردم مشخصات متوجه شدم این لب تاپ وبکم نداره دستی نصب کرده همه عکسهایش نگاه کردم وبکم نداشت ولی این نمیدونم چطوری وبکم نصب کردن کار میکرد ممنون میشم راهکاری نشون بدی یا نزم افزارش بگذاری

----------


## nekooee

حالا درست شد. پس این لپ تاپ وب کم نداشته و یک وب کم متفرقه براش نصب کردن. حتی ممکنه ال سی در و در لپ تاپ عوض شده باشه و ال سی دی گذاشته شده باشه که وب کم دار بوده. من از این موارد زیاد دیدم!
بگذریم. شما برای اینکه بفهمی مدل وب کمت چی هست یک برنامه هست به نام EVEREST ، آخرین ورژن این برنامه رو نصب کنید بعد که وارد برنامه شدید تو قسمت دیوایسها نگاه کنید مدل وب کم رو به شم نشون میدهو
یعنی میگه مارک و مدل وب کم چی هست. بعد باید بگردیم ببینیم درایورش گیر میاد تو نت یا نه.
موفق باشید

----------

*aisam*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

البته تو سایت dell هم گه گفتید نیست ظاهرا خوب نگشته بودید. چون هست!:

http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/.../latitude-d420

ولی وب کم نداره...

----------

*aisam*,*aslam0111*,*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## aslam0111

سلام دوست عزیز من تو ویبسایت نگاه کردم نبود درایور در ضمن مدلش نمیدونم چیه وبکم کی نصب کرده ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## aslam0111

سلام دوستان هنوز مشکلم حل نشد ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## Yek.Doost

خب اون برنامه ای که اقای نکویی گفتند رو تست کردید ؟
من یه برنامه دیگه بهتون معرفی میکنم 
Portable Driver Genius 
بدون نیاز به کرک

----------


## aslam0111

سلام دوست عزیز میشه لینک بگذارین دانلود کنم متشکرم

----------


## Yek.Doost

http://soft98.ir/software/drivers/26...fessional.html

----------


## aslam0111

سلام دوست عزیز من با برنامه درایور پک انجام دادم اخرش جایی رسیدم شناسایی درایور وبکم مدلش چیه ممنون میشم هم برای ویندوز7 و هم اکس پی بگذاری اسمش اینه usb2.0 uvc vga webcam

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
خب خوده برنامه هم شناسایی میکنه و هم درایورش رو دانلود میکنه

----------

*aslam0111*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

خوب اگر شناختش همون درایور پک نصبش میکنه دیگه... uvc vga باز خودش چندین مدل داره.... شما چندتا درایورش رو اگر با اون سرویس پک نتونستید نصب کنید تست کنید ببینید کدوم جواب میده.
درضمن با برنامه everest هم نگاه کنید شاید مدل دقیق ترش رو بهتون بده...

برنامه drivermax هم اگر سرچ کنید تو سایتهای ایرانی همه جا هست حجمی هم نداره. اون هم میدونم درایور این رو داره و دانلود میکنه و نصب میکنه

----------

*aslam0111*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## aslam0111

درایور پک شناسایی کرد ولی  نصب نشد نمیدونم کجا دانلود کنم

----------


## Yek.Doost

درایور پک حتی اگه اون رو شناسایی کنه ولی بعید میدونم نصب بکنه
دوست عزیز
یکم زحمت به خودتون خرج بدهید و اینقدر سختش نکنید
اقای نکویی دو تا برنامه و من یه برنامه بهتون معرفی کنم
همشون مدیریت درایور به طور حرفه ای دارن
همون درایور جینیوس قوی ترین برنامه حال حاضره 
وقتی شناساییش کرد به راحتی میتونه درایورش رو نصب بکنه
چون برنامه تو  سیستم نیست و گرنه بهتون میگفتم کجا برید
تو گوگل هم سرچ کنی درایورش رو پیدا میکنی
http://www.google.com/#output=search...w=1280&bih=878

----------

*aslam0111*

----------


## mohamad1357

باسلام خدمت همكاران 
درايورنصب وبكم LIGHT WAVEمدلLW-IC100 مورددرخواست است دوستان اگردارند عنايت كنند باتشكر.

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام دوست عزیز
لطفا برای هر مشکل خود یک موضوع با ذکر عنوان مناسبو مدل دقیق ان  اقدام بکنید

----------

